
Scroll promises a better Internet for users and more money for publishers - jpbutler
https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/01/scroll-promises-a-better-internet-for-users-and-more-money-for-publishers-all-for-just-five-bucks/
======
JohnFen
This looks promising, although I'm not convinced that I sufficiently
understand their privacy policy or restrictions on what member sites can do
with my data.

So I'm not quite ready to give this a try. I'll keep a close eye on it, though
-- this seems like a worthy experiment.

------
cathyreisenwitz
I signed up. I've been waiting for one service I can pay for access to all the
sites I want without annoying ads or paywalls. We'll see if this is it.

